# Help please - win 10 and dvd player



## parva (Mar 13, 2016)

I recently upgraded to Win10 from Win7. Since then my PC won't recognize my internal DVD player (which is therefore useless). 

Any solution?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can we see a device manager screen shot please
*------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Device Manager *

Please Post back the results in device manager as requested below

how to access device manager for different windows versions
http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000833.htm

​For Windows 8 , 8.1 or Windows 10

*WINDOW* key and the *X* key together or Right click on the windows logo {bottom left}
Choose "Device Manager"​Once you are in device manager then navigate to:

*DVD/CD - ROM Drives, click on the + * > post back the devices that are listed
are there any yellow *! ? *or a X​
post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window.
For Windows 8 , 8.1 , 10
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool (From the Windows 8 Start Screen, type "snip" and press enter.
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/how-to-use-the-windows-snipping-tool/​To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## parva (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks etaf for responding so quickly. I looked at Device Manager but can't see any mention of DVD/CD - Rom Drives but I can verify that I have never seen any yellow ! / or an X

I snipped a screenshot of the Device Manager - network adapters


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

my Windows 10 was shipped without an app to play DVDs on. Which is not great if you like to watch movies on your PC. but i downloaded VLC which works great.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Does the dvd drive show up in bios?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

FYI the DVD will look something like this in device manager


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

You can try to scan for Hardware Changes. which is the Blue box with a Magnifying Glass on it, at the top right below Help. Sometimes this will detect hardware that isn't listed.


----------



## parva (Mar 13, 2016)

I don't seem to have a BIOS although I do have a MS Sys Man BIOS driver in Device Manager/System Devices. I stopped the boot up by pressing Esc and I got a screen with a large rectangle and the following script.

Please select boot device

PM - Hitachi HDS721010CLA332
PS - TSSTcorp CDDVD SH-224BB
B02 DOO Realtek PXE

The first is my HDD
The second is my CD/DVD drive (the one I can't access)
The third is my HD Audio

Hope you can make sense out of these. 

Jay - I scanned for hardware changes but no sign of the DVD drive


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

That is the same as the BIOS so yes it does show up there. are you sure that the power cable is plugged in properly to the DVD drive? though I doubt that would cause it to not show in Device Manager. Is this a Sata connected DVD drive? If so can you try connecting it to a different SATA port to see if it will show up?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Also can you please post the Exact Manufacturer and Model of the computer?


----------



## lanhya (Mar 14, 2016)

bobs-here said:


> my Windows 10 was shipped without an app to play DVDs on. Which is not great if you like to watch movies on your PC. but i downloaded VLC which works great.


Windows Media Player is still available in Windows 10. You can launch it by pressing Win + R and type *wmplayer* and hitting Enter.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Win 10 also ships with Groove which can also be used to view DVD's. Personally I like Cyberlink DVD Player better than Groove but it is not a free play. unless it is preinstalled by the Computer Manufacturer as mine was.


----------



## parva (Mar 13, 2016)

parva said:


> I don't seem to have a BIOS although I do have a MS Sys Man BIOS driver in Device Manager/System Devices. I stopped the boot up by pressing Esc and I got a screen with a large rectangle and the following script.
> 
> Please select boot device
> 
> ...





dustyjay said:


> That is the same as the BIOS so yes it does show up there. are you sure that the power cable is plugged in properly to the DVD drive? though I doubt that would cause it to not show in Device Manager. Is this a Sata connected DVD drive? If so can you try connecting it to a different SATA port to see if it will show up?


Jay - I'm struggling a bit with your question about SATA drives etc., - but here goes. 
I snipped a view of the Computer Management screen with Device Manager details expanded (note in particular the expanded IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers). I'm sure you can make sense of all that info tho' I'm in a bit of a fog.

My PC specs are as follows:

Make: HP
Model: G541 10uk
Processor: Pentium Dual Core CPU [email protected] 3.20 GHz
RAM: 4.0GB
System type: 64-bit Operating System, x64-based processor

Thanks again for your help. Let's hope we can succeed, eventually.

Best wishes


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

It appears that your motherboard has both SATA and IDE ports on it. Is this a custom built computer or a big Box brand such as Dell, HP/Compaq, Acer........? If it is a big box brand please post the Exact Manufacturer and Model Number.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

parva said:


> I recently upgraded to Win10 from Win7. Since then my PC won't recognize my internal DVD player (which is therefore useless).
> 
> Any solution?


I had the same problem as you have. You may want to check your dvd player manufacturer website to see if there are any update drivers available for your optical drive. You may wan to try a different one to see if it may work.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Drivers for Optical Drives are Native in Windows (including Win10), The only files I have been able find on any Optical Drive are Firmware Updates. Whether these would help in this case I can not speculate.

For the OP, Sorry I missed the Make and Model Info in your Previous Post. According to HP UK your computer is a retired system and they do not list any drivers for it. Also they do not provide Driver Support for Windows 10 for your computer. They further say that there "May be" driver support in Windows 10 itself. That said, while Win 10 may work n your computer there may be some problems with Hardware support within Windows 10. By using an unsupported OS on your Computer you are basically a Beta Tester and cannot be assured everything will work.


----------



## AndyScott91 (Dec 14, 2015)

I did a regedit this morning on the registry but that didn't work either. I also did an update to windows 10 for my grandson's laptop and HE can still use his dvd player. I guess I'm just one of the unlucky uploaders. All is not lost however because I have a CD/DVD drive on an old XP PC and I can do a work-around with that.

AS for the Drive for windows 10? I have given up on it. - but a sincere thanks for all your efforts - they were appreciated.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

You can get a USB Connected External DVD RW drive for it.


----------



## AndyScott91 (Dec 14, 2015)

Exactly what I was thinking. All is not lost.


----------



## AndyScott91 (Dec 14, 2015)

Would you believe ...

I was sitting at my PC last night when I absentmindedly put a DVD-RW into the Non Functioning CD/DVD tray and started the AShampoo burning software. To my utter amazement I heard a whirring noise coming from the PC and the DVD light started blinking. I took out the DVD RW and inserted a CD. Glory be to God but the CD started playing. This is like the Big Bang - it came out of nowhere - and I now have a fully functioning CD/DVD writer/player.

I offer this as another solution to this windows 10 problem.

Halleluiah!


----------



## tthorne (Apr 28, 2016)

texasbullet said:


> I had the same problem as you have. You may want to check your dvd player manufacturer website to see if there are any update drivers available for your optical drive. You may wan to try a different one to see if it may work.


At my work we had a similar problem with a User's SD card reader. I had to dig up the driver for it and downloaded it and then it worked fine. It was odd how you could see the SD card but it couldnt read any cards that we put in. Once I found out the exact driver for the reader it worked fine.


----------

